# Info on Sean K.



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I thought I'd pass this along for those of you who know our friend and MLS member Sean Klinetobe. 
I found out hes in the horsepital getting a "tune up" He has CF and has lost weight so the Doc said he'll be there for couple of weeks. 
He does have his lap top so hes reading MLS so I have to watch what I say ,,hehehe. 
Maybe he can fill us in more on the details. 
heres a photo, hes in the middle, hes 18. 








Sean is a good friend and club member for years.


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for the Update Marty.. 

Hey Sean, hope your feeling better and here's to a speedy recovery.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Sean, do what the doc says! 

Take care of yourself.


----------



## Henson (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey Sean, Sorry to hear your not feeling good. Hope your better and home soon. 

Your friends from Arkansas 
Henson & Reba


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Mt best regards Sean! Feel better and get back to trains.


----------



## Duncan (Jan 2, 2008)

Take the rest Sean!! 
Hope you fell better soon.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey, Sean..... It's a known fact that you'll get better if you have some TLC from some nice looking, young attentive female.... Your Mom would fit that description as well... /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/blush.gif 

Get better quick, old man. We'll be praying for you...


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Hang in there Sean, hope you are on the rails again soon. Jerry


----------



## SlateCreek (Jan 2, 2008)

Feel Better, Sean! Thoughts and prayers... 

Matthew (OV)


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

Sean....jump into chat at night...we'd love to chat with you again. Hope ya get better real soon.


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2008)

Sean, 

Carol and I send our wishes for a speedy recovery and a quick return to running trains. 

Ed and Carol


----------



## Richard Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

Best wishes Sean. When you get a little older you'll be allowed to pinch the nurses without retribution due to being a harmless senile. Until then though...watch your step!!!


----------



## chuckger (Jan 2, 2008)

Take care Sean, rest and get better. 

chuckger


----------



## Jim Francis (Dec 29, 2007)

Sean, 

Hope you get better soon. 

Like Mike Reilley said, jump into chat when you can. 

Jim


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

Sean, 
We would love nothing greater than to hear you are out of the hospital and out at Marty's again. 
JimC.


----------



## Bryan Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

sean,hope get better soon. Get back to train again/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/blush.gif 
Bryan


----------



## bvdrr (Jan 3, 2008)

Hey Sean,Sure will be glad to hear your back on your feet again and you can too pinch a nurse if you want too,cause I said so! 
Fred /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/crazy.gif


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

DO NOT, under any circumstances, "pinch a nurse"!!!!!! 

Remember... they know where the BIG needles are!


----------



## CJGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey everybody, 
thanks so much for your thaughts,prayrs, and advice. as of now I am doing IV injections 5 times a day, with respitory therapy 4 times a day (every 4 hours) it's been pretty easy going so far. except for the first day when some doc got the smart idea to give me a PIC line , which is a 55" rubber tube going from my right forearm, into my chest. the tube is put in place by feeding a steel whire into the arm...... it never got placed right, and went into my nack every time (4 times) i said to heck with it, and now I have a normal iv port. the hole they put in my arm was about 1/8" and not fun at all. well, now that that's over, everything is just relaxed and almost...dare i say enjoyable? i mean, i miss home and trains, and work, but it;s kinda nice to just lay back and relax and let the VERY cute nurese fuss over you /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/tongue.gif 

doctors notes: keep up the good work! 

the situation= lost ten pounds in the last 2 months, lung function down by 5 points. infection is minimal, with lungs in overall good condition, and normal to mild ammounts of airway restriction. 

release date (estimation) 18th of april.


----------



## CJGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

also, bubba (Madstang) stopped by, and chatted trains for a while, i really enjoyed that. Stan Called me, and wished me a speedy recovery, as did Jerry paladino. this hobby is a Family, and you wont find this in any other hobby, as far as I know. thanks again for your thaughts and prayrs!


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey Sean, I just found out. Keep up your spirits and get well soon! We'll be looking for that post from you that says you're at home!


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Take Care and get better. Hope your well sooner than the 18th. 

From all local gentry at THE NEW RIVER & WESTERN RR.


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Sean, 

Hope you get better soon. I spent less than 24 hrs in the hospital last fall, and it was the pits. I was ready to be out of there, and the follow up visits and blood work were no fun at all. 

I have to ask, what is CF? 

Mark


----------



## Greg Vocks (Jan 2, 2008)

Sean, That's a long time to be in the hospital...pretty nurses or not. We'll be praying for you. You got your guitar with you?


----------



## rgolding (Jan 2, 2008)

Sean, 

This was a little of a shock to read. Sorry to hear of your problems, glad to hear that the nurses are cute. Looking forward to hearing that you are released and back to the normal daily grind. You are in our prayers. I would say that right now you have one major job, do what it takes to get better and back to enjoying trains, work and life. All the best from both Jan and I.


----------



## sbaxters4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey there Kid... Hope you continue on the upward path... We all want you back out at Marty's soon. Lord knows he needs someone to keep tabs on him and that usually takes more than one person so your help is needed...  Like all the rest have said, do as the docs say and do hassle the nurses too much...


----------



## ralphbrades (Jan 3, 2008)

Mark, 

CF=Cystic Fibrosis 

http://www.cff.org/AboutCF/ 

regards 

ralph


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

Sean, 
This is gonna sound harsh and for that I apologize. NEVER EVER ignore your health. If something is wrong tell your family and seek some help! 

Glad to know you are getting better! 

CF from HD? What? Oh never mind a poor attempt at some humour when I'm feeling less than humourous! 

Take care get well and dream about trains! 

Chas


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By CJGRR on 04/05/2008 10:03 PM

. . . this hobby is a Family, and you wont find this in any other hobby, as far as I know. thanks again for your thaughts and prayrs!


Sean: Didn't realize who you were at first. Scary stuff. You have a speedy recovery and get back to your model train projects soon !


----------



## CJGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

good news everyone! 
my lung function percentage is up from 84% to 99%! the best it's ever been!!!!! having a OK time, though the needles are gettin old quick........ but the cute nurses make it easyer! hehe thanks for your well wishes!


----------



## Dan Moore (Jan 3, 2008)

Sean have you tried eatimg a bowl of taconite cereal maby you have low iron !! Your in my prayers get well soon,Dan/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/crazy.gif


----------



## tom h (Jan 2, 2008)

Yes it is like family isnt it, we will keep you in our prayers, get well soon! 

tom h


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By CJGRR on 04/07/2008 5:23 PM

good news everyone! my lung function percentage is up from 84% to 99%! the best it's ever been!!!!! having a OK time, though the needles are gettin old quick........ but the cute nurses make it easier! hehe thanks for your well wishes!


Excellent news, indeed.  Now, make your escape out of that place ASAP while the getting is good !


----------



## CJGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

haha I wish it was that easy, im out on the 18th for sure. they said 2 weeks, today is day 5.....


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2008)

Sean, 

You'll be out just in time to attend the club meeting at my house on the 19th. Bring a train, forget your troubles and run, run, run. /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/w00t.gif 

Take care buddy. Carol and I are sending positive vibes your way./DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/hehe.gif 

Ed


----------



## Rayman4449 (Jan 2, 2008)

Get well quick Sean! So sorry to hear you are not feeling well. 

And if you need motivation to aid your recovery, focus on the trains....  

Raymond


----------



## joe rusz (Jan 3, 2008)

Sean, 

My apologies for neing late to the party again. Anyway, sorry that you're in the krankenhaus, as the Germans call it. Hmmm, maybe that's where they send you when you get cranky!? Hope you continue to improve. My idea for speeding you discharge (from the hospital, not your PIC)is to have soemone bring all you train stuff to your room. That'll make 'em eager to get you out!  Bottom line: hope you continue to improve.


----------



## joe rusz (Jan 3, 2008)

Sean, 

In rereading my post I noticed that I used "you" for "your" twice? What's up with that? Why does your mind make you do stuff like that? Funny story: because I'm an automotive writer and often mention Porsche, my brain is so programmed to use that word, so that a few months ago when I put up a post about the store that I'm building, I wrote that it has a porsche, instead of a porch. OK, maybe it has both. But you get the picture. Or as they say, "A mind is a terrible thing to waste." Actually, in my case, being pleasingly plump, I gotta say, "A waste is a terrible thing to mind." Bring on the chow!


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Posted By joe rusz on 04/07/2008 11:30 PM
Sean, 
In rereading my post I noticed that I used "you" for "your" twice? What's up with that? Why does your mind make you do stuff like that? Funny story: because I'm an automotive writer and often mention Porsche, my brain is so programmed to use that word, so that a few months ago when I put up a post about the store that I'm building, I wrote that it has a porsche, instead of a porch. OK, maybe it has both. But you get the picture. Or as they say, "A mind is a terrible thing to waste." Actually, in my case, being pleasingly plump, I gotta say, "A waste is a terrible thing to mind." Bring on the chow!




Glad to hear things are better. Sean 


Dont Worry Joe I lost my mind years ago and never really went to look for it.


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

VERY glad to hear you are doing better Sean! 

My angst yesterday was part of my grievign for my aunt who passed last week very un-expectedly. 

We now have quite the mess to sort out. 

Take care of your selves folks! Your family will appreciate it! 

Chas


----------



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

Ed, 
If he is not better by then we'll go over to the hospital and sneak him out.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

WOOW this thread has really grown 
dang YA-hooo e-mail problems I've been having. 
Glad to see they let you have the lap top, you need to keep an eye on us old folks. 
Can't wait till you get better,,,I have lots of work that needs done on the RR..if ya know what I mean." border=0> 

PS Can you bring a bed pan home for Donny??? It can help him on the long ride to my house.


----------



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

Hay I'm not that old am I? I thought I did pretty good on our trip to Polk City, only stopped six times.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Speaking of Polk City, why hasn't anyone posted photos of Mikes Layout? Last time I saw it , it was covered with snow. 
Or send me some.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Posted By NTCGRR on 04/08/2008 5:56 PM
WOOW this thread has really grown 
dang YA-hooo e-mail problems I've been having. 
Glad to see they let you have the lap top, you need to keep an eye on us old folks. 
Can't wait till you get better,,,I have lots of work that needs done on the RR..if ya know what I mean." border=0>" border=0> 
PS Can you bring a bed pan home for Donny??? It can help him on the long ride to my house.




The Astronauts have dipers for that. which is better than bed pans. /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/w00t.gif


----------



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

Marty, 
You have to talk with Bubba, he the camera guy. We stopped to look at a bridge made out of a flat car and I think he took about 15 photos.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Hey Sean...How you doing today? Hope it's much better 

If your kind of bored dont woory you might have a room mate if Bubba don't post some of those 15 pictures he took


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Just got off an AOL IM with Sean.... He's home and his lung capacity is 99%..... God is good.


----------



## CJGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

thanks to everyone for your support, i'm back home with a bag full of drugs from the doctors. They were very impressed with my recovery, and let me go home early. I must admitt, I miss the food, some of the nurses, and the high-speed wireless internet, but theres no place like home, with family


----------



## Jim Francis (Dec 29, 2007)

That is great news Sean! 

Glad to hear you are back home and getting better! 

Jim


----------



## Henson (Jan 2, 2008)

Great news, take care of yourself Sean.


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

Sean,, get yourself back to that hospital... There is no way you had enough time to make any traction with those nurses... Get busy mister... 

Oh yeah.. gald to hear that your feeling better..


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2008)

Great news Sean! So, we'll see you on Saturday? Don't forget to bring a train./DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/w00t.gif 

Ed


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

See, I waited to long. figured I'd call him near the end of the stay, and I got no answer. then read where he was home..... 
good to hear tho.


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

And Marty....THANK YOU for starting this thread. It's very nice to see how our community pulls together...and we wouldn't have know had you NOT started this thread. Thanks again.


----------

